

Microsoft And Nokia: A Marriage Made In Hell? - T-A
http://www.forbes.com/sites/forbesleadershipforum/2013/09/04/microsoft-and-nokia-a-marriage-made-in-hell/

======
erkose
Or possibly Tuonela.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finnish_mythology#Tuonela.2C_th...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finnish_mythology#Tuonela.2C_the_land_of_the_dead)

